# Is Anyone Working on Duel Pane View on AOSP



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so many of us here are familiar with Cornerstone. I tried it out on my HP Touchpad. They got a cease and desist order, and that was the end of split panel view on AOSP ROMs. Now that Samsung has produced this duel panel thing in the Note 2, I was wondering if anyone had heard about any projects working to port this to AOSP ROMs? I'm wondering if folks are still hesitant about the cease and desist thing, or if now that Samsung's done it the floodgates are open.


----------

